# US Amps identification



## white 450 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hopefully someone can help identify whether this is a 100HC or not. I question it because any pic I find of them show two transformers, this one has one, and terminal strips with 4 power and 4 ground wires from the board. This one has 2 wires for each. The wiring is Esoteric and Streetwires and from what someone has posted somewhere, Esoteric was used on high current amps but at this point I don't know what I have. I sent these pics to RE Audio also but haven't heard back from them yet. Hopefully someone here can help, thanks in advance.


----------



## white 450 (Oct 24, 2016)

Images failed to load. I will fix that and re up them....


----------



## white 450 (Oct 24, 2016)

pics


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I pulled out my 4 US AMPS to compare. First thing I noticed was all use Esoteric and Street Wires. I don't personally have a 100Hc but I think that's what you have. It's definitely not a 200 or 400. They made slight changes over the production time of the AMPS with those style heat sinks. I believe early ones were hard wired and later had terminal blocks. Below is a couple shots of my 4. From top to bottom; USA 400, USA 200, 50HC, and USA 50.





Hope that helps some.


----------



## white 450 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks for taking some time to respond and take some pics. It's crazy that there is so much variation and so little certainty surrounding some of the US Amps stuff. I found a post by bigdwhiz from a magazine page that had many US Amps part numbers and specs. According to what I can see from that pic I "think" that this may be a 100HC as well according to the length. It's just hard for me to see many of their other high output amps with two transformers and this one with one but maybe that's just what it is!


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Glad to help. BigDWiz is definitely a guru when it comes to old school amps. I think the amps you're seeing with 2 toroid coils are 400's. If you look at the board of a 1st gen 100HC with the rectangular heat sink they only have one coil. The boards didn't change much from those 2 generations in general appearance. 

Right now there's a guy claiming to have a 100HC for sale on eBay but I'm pretty sure that it's a USA 400. It's to long to be a 100HC and the board is identical to my 400 and the other 400 on eBay right now. It does say 100HC end plate but it must have been switched at some point. Which is almost twice the power of the 100HC. Here's the link to the auction I'm talking about. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/131990386106


----------



## wagonmaster (Jun 27, 2015)

I have never found any of the US Amps USA150 that I have. It has 2 power and 2 ground. with 2 80 amp maxi fuses. The only other one I have seen is the other one I had. 

Tim


----------



## white 450 (Oct 24, 2016)

63flip said:


> Glad to help. BigDWiz is definitely a guru when it comes to old school amps. I think the amps you're seeing with 2 toroid coils are 400's. If you look at the board of a 1st gen 100HC with the rectangular heat sink they only have one coil. The boards didn't change much from those 2 generations in general appearance.
> 
> Right now there's a guy claiming to have a 100HC for sale on eBay but I'm pretty sure that it's a USA 400. It's to long to be a 100HC and the board is identical to my 400 and the other 400 on eBay right now. It does say 100HC end plate but it must have been switched at some point. Which is almost twice the power of the 100HC. Here's the link to the auction I'm talking about.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/131990386106


You wouldn't by chance have a pic or a link to another 1st gen like mine would you? I've searched countless threads and pics and I can't come up with another one that has the single toroid and the same cap arrangement. The only pic I found was someone on this forum selling a black one but it had terminal strips and two toroids. Once again, I really appreciate your help as this is my first US Amps. I'm very comfortable discussing old Rockford and PPI but as soon as I stepped out of my comfort zone with this one it has totally given me an ulcer!!!! Thanks man!


----------

